# How to make moss carpet



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas on how to make a moss carpet?
All I did was just put it in screen and tie it down. Trying to get other peoples ideas.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have some Singapore moss that grows like a carpet on it's own. If some falls to the ground in just crawls along the bottom. 

You can just use wire mesh to keep the moss down it will hold on to the substrate once it starts to grow. I personally like to attach the moss to flat rocks that way I can remove it to trim. I use a the mesh from a bath Scrubby to hold moss to rocks.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

get some flat rocks, zip ties, and a body scrubby. put the moss on the rocks, then cut out the mesh and spread them over the moss, zip tie at the bottom.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Talk to h4n, he has moss growing on mesh as we speak and you could just buy some from him. I've bought a lot of nice moss from him. 

I personally hate moss carpets (carpets in general, actually) and moss walls. They collect mulm and get very messy. Blech. Just something to consider. 

But if you want to do it, get something flat and super glue tufts of moss to it. It looks much better than tying it down. Super glue gel works best. 

-Lisa


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I use SS mesh as it has good weight. Then I sandwich moss between that and some nylon mesh (lets more light through). Grows out like the one on the left of the picture after a while.


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mesh works well


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think SS mesh is the way to go. It's how I've done it in most of my tanks (in addition to attaching it to thin pieces of slate, which is way more hassle than it's worth).

There are a couple sellers that typically have it available here on TPT. I think h4n is one of them - check with him for sure.

I usually plop some moss on top of a square of mesh and then stretch some netting (from a faux loofa) over it.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I usually plop some moss on top of a square of mesh and then stretch some netting (from a faux loofa) over it.


That's what I do now, easy and great result.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

This should be in the "plants" IMO.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been a great way for me to poke my fingertips with sharp pieces of metal. But you're right - works really well.



randyl said:


> That's what I do now, easy and great result.


----------



## shrimp pliskin (Mar 16, 2012)

I made a moss carpet with java moss embedded between screen mesh. The biggest problem is it constantly needs trimming else the bottom turns brown and unsightly. Also you get patches that don't grow in properly so you have bald spots that form. I filled those in with riccia. My shrimp love to graze on it.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

I made a small carpet using a piece of slate and riccia. I used two hairnets to hold it down and then a couple of wraps of fishing. Worked really well and hardly any floated away. My cherries graze on this for hours too.


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

I got some for sale. Custom fit sizes too. Pm me if interested. Thx e


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a thread line and plop some moss on a plastic mesh (plastic mesh from walmart crafts section), tie the moss by wrapping the line around and put it in to the tank via suction cup.

Easy and simple and once the moss acclimates, it starts growing in real well.


----------

